# New Website: Unit size upgrades being revoked



## ecwinch (May 27, 2017)

Just FYI - but there is a report on the Wyndham FB group of a member that received an unit size upgrade using the new automated process, only to subsequently have the upgrade cancelled by Wyndham.

Reportedly the member received the upgrade automatically on May 22 (Mon), after requesting the upgrade using the new process. Printed the confirmation of the upgraded unit, and has the original confirmation. Subsequently received an email and reports:

"My upgrades on two reservations are no longer valid, and I must return to my original reservations. Computer error!"

I have always believed that one data point does not make a trend, but has anyone has this happen?  

Has anyone received an automatic upgrade using the new process?


----------



## Roger830 (May 27, 2017)

If that upgrade left a one bed unit, then that could have been booked by someone else.

I was surprised this week how acqush members were to book and upgrade this past week with an unproven system.

Perhaps the fortuate ones were those locked out.


----------



## scootr5 (May 28, 2017)

From the Wyn Facebook group:
"Just got an email from Wyndham. My upgrades on two reservations are no longer valid, and I must return to my original reservations.  Computer error!  Since I have already invited grandkids, now I must uninvite them. My arrival date is Wednesday. What a bummer!"​These were automatic upgrades after the changeover, and there are three people in the thread saying they received similar emails.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 28, 2017)

So far I have only seen that one report.  Hopefully it won't happen to anyone else but if it does please let the rest of us know.


----------



## scootr5 (May 28, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> So far I have only seen that one report.  Hopefully it won't happen to anyone else but if it does please let the rest of us know.



See my edited post - three people saying they've had it happen.


----------



## ilya (May 28, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> See my edited post - three people saying they've had it happen.


What resort?


----------



## ilya (May 28, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> From the Wyn Facebook group:
> "Just got an email from Wyndham. My upgrades on two reservations are no longer valid, and I must return to my original reservations.  Computer error!  Since I have already invited grandkids, now I must uninvite them. My arrival date is Wednesday. What a bummer!"​These were automatic upgrades after the changeover, and there are three people in the thread saying they received similar emails.



What resort?


----------



## scootr5 (May 28, 2017)

ilya said:


> What resort?



None of the posters have specified a resort


----------



## scootr5 (May 28, 2017)

One person has responded Edisto.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 28, 2017)

Another said Ocean Blvd at Myrtle Beach.


----------



## cumbres (May 30, 2017)

Just received an email from Owner Care stating that my VIP Instant upgrade for Smokey Mountains was erroneously made! 
What a great system they have created - NOT!
I have not seen anything from Wyndham management regarding this fiasco.
Anyone else been a victim of erroneous instant upgrades?


----------



## Wolf&Sprite (May 30, 2017)

Do you mean the instant upgrade made while booking or the automatic upgrade that you request after the reservation is made?  I've seen reports of the automatic upgrades getting recalled but not the instant upgrades.


----------



## wed100105 (May 30, 2017)

Same here!

I was just coming to TUG to post this same thing. Here's a copy of the email. (This is for a reservation I had previously booked, and had requested for the larger unit after the website "enhancement."

Dear Owner,

Our records reflect you received notification on May 22, 2017 regarding a VIP Instant Upgrade for your upcoming reservation at Glacier Canyon.


This inventory was erroneously made available. We regret to inform you that this cannot be honored due to the error. However, you will receive the originally booked unit size upon check in to the resort.


We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and appreciate your understanding.


Please contact us at 1-866-495-1993 should you have any questions. We are available Monday through Friday from 8am through 7pm EST, Saturday and Sunday from 9am to 5pm EST.


Sincerely, 

CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Owner Care


----------



## 55plus (May 30, 2017)

The instant upgrades I made and received during the booking process are still there. It's been over a week now. . .


----------



## tschwa2 (May 30, 2017)

Well they are starting to add up now.  That is at least 5 counting the facebook reports.


----------



## elenoir (May 30, 2017)

cumbres said:


> Just received an email from Owner Care stating that my VIP Instant upgrade for Smokey Mountains was erroneously made!
> What a great system they have created - NOT!
> I have not seen anything from Wyndham management regarding this fiasco.
> Anyone else been a victim of erroneous instant upgrades?



Yes, I received my email today that my upgrade at Emerald Grande was an error, but I still had my original reservation


----------



## richardm (May 30, 2017)

I've had reports from two owners who both had upgrades taken back by Wyndham....  Should have known better than to think the automatic system might actually work!!


----------



## elenoir (May 30, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> Just FYI - but there is a report on the Wyndham FB group of a member that received an unit size upgrade using the new automated process, only to subsequently have the upgrade cancelled by Wyndham.
> 
> Reportedly the member received the upgrade automatically on May 22 (Mon), after requesting the upgrade using the new process. Printed the confirmation of the upgraded unit, and has the original confirmation. Subsequently received an email and reports:
> 
> ...


Yes, this happened to me today. Received an email that my upgrade at Emerald Grande was an error but I wpold still have my original reservation


----------



## scootr5 (May 30, 2017)

I started a thread about this on Saturday titled "And the reservation mess begins...", but the thread seems to have been deleted. I wasn't aware that I had violated any posting rules.

It seems that several of the resorts where these are being pulled back are also the resorts that currently show absolutely no availability. Perhaps there is a correlation.


----------



## cumbres (May 30, 2017)

This was the automatic upgrade when I requested a larger unit. The reservation in the system still reflects the larger unit.
My email was the same as wed100105's. Do you try the phone number? I called and got the Edisto resort where I am now.


----------



## cumbres (May 30, 2017)

I started a new thread New Reservation System Strikes, my erroneous upgrade was for Smokey Mountains.


----------



## CandyLancaster (May 30, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> Just FYI - but there is a report on the Wyndham FB group of a member that received an unit size upgrade using the new automated process, only to subsequently have the upgrade cancelled by Wyndham.
> 
> Reportedly the member received the upgrade automatically on May 22 (Mon), after requesting the upgrade using the new process. Printed the confirmation of the upgraded unit, and has the original confirmation. Subsequently received an email and reports:
> 
> ...


----------



## CandyLancaster (May 30, 2017)

Several days ago I got an upgrade at Wyndhams Water park resort in Sevierville, TN from a 1 bedroom deluxe to a 2 bedroom deluxe.   So far they haven't backed out.  Do anyone of you think I should print it out?  Will they honor it if they call foul?


----------



## scootr5 (May 30, 2017)

CandyLancaster said:


> Several days ago I got an upgrade at Wyndhams Water park resort in Sevierville, TN from a 1 bedroom deluxe to a 2 bedroom deluxe.   So far they haven't backed out.  Do anyone of you think I should print it out?  Will they honor it if they call foul?



They won't/can't honor it if they do not have the room available.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 30, 2017)

Can't get onto the new system .. .but the new system sent me an email telling me come Saturday, I have 2 night booked in a 1bdr unit here on the great east coast.


----------



## BellaWyn (May 30, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Can't get onto the new system .. .but the new system sent me an email telling me come Saturday, I have 2 night booked in a 1bdr unit here on the great east coast.


Believe it or....  NOT.


----------



## wed100105 (May 30, 2017)

I called, and I had to leave a message. The recording sId I would be called back within an hour. It's been six. 

I posted to Wyndham's FB page, too. It was never approved.


----------



## ecwinch (May 30, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> I started a thread about this on Saturday titled "And the reservation mess begins...", but the thread seems to have been deleted. I wasn't aware that I had violated any posting rules.
> 
> It seems that several of the resorts where these are being pulled back are also the resorts that currently show absolutely no availability. Perhaps there is a correlation.



I merged that thread with this one. I think the third post in this thread is your original post. Sent you a pm.


----------



## ecwinch (May 30, 2017)

FB group is getting even more reports of upgrades getting revoked. The only consistent element being the upgrades were received after new Website came on-line.


----------



## Bigrob (May 30, 2017)

Yeah, I was afraid that would happen when there appeared to be inventory that shouldn't have been there. What is more troubling is that there are probably a lot of reservations, not just upgrades, that this may apply to, and they just haven't found those yet. 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...eneral-discussion.256063/page-11#post-2006461

Hope they find the overbooked ressies before people show up at resorts without rooms.


----------



## debrinkleyusa (May 31, 2017)

Tonight I was told by an owner care rep that the reason I cannot cancel one of my Bonnet Creek reservations is that Bonnet Creek is frozen because they found out there is an overbooking problem.  I can't even imagine how upset folks who bought plane tickets are going to be when they find out about this screw up.  I have never had this happen to one of my guests and am trying to figure out how I am going to explain it.  Wyndham will probably have little fallout from this and it will be my reputation that is destroyed since I am the one in the middle.


----------



## Jan M. (May 31, 2017)

debrinkleyusa said:


> Tonight I was told by an owner care rep that the reason I cannot cancel one of my Bonnet Creek reservations is that Bonnet Creek is frozen because they found out there is an overbooking problem.  I can't even imagine how upset folks who bought plane tickets are going to be when they find out about this screw up.  I have never had this happen to one of my guests and am trying to figure out how I am going to explain it.  Wyndham will probably have little fallout from this and it will be my reputation that is destroyed since I am the one in the middle.



I can certainly sympathize with your situation.

I've had quite a few moments of regret for not booking anything and everything I could find like some OP did prior to the new website. But after a week of not having access to my account, then when I finally did have access experiencing the aggravation of how difficult the new system is to use when looking for reservations, the last thing I need would be having to deal with lost or cancelled reservations. Everyone has their limits and that would have pushed me over mine!

I have some friends who have been asking me to find them a stay. I told them prior to the change over that until the dust settles I wouldn't be booking them anything because I was sure there would be issues. I have a few people I've rented to over the years, one is a smaller point Wyndham owner himself, and I told them the same thing. I even recommended a couple of other people they could rent from if they didn't want to take the chance that I might not find them anything. Which politely means I'm not going through the headache and stress of dealing with Wyndham, family, friends or renters if reservations are lost or cancelled. I knew if I relented and booked something or told them I had something, no matter what any of them promised me, one of them would book a flight, schedule vacation time they wouldn't be able to change or involve other people in their plans which would leave me frantically trying to find something for them and completely stressed out.


----------



## Bescobar (May 31, 2017)

Points tab is now available.


----------



## Braindead (May 31, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> I can certainly sympathize with your situation.
> 
> I've had quite a few moments of regret for not booking anything and everything I could find like some OP did prior to the new website. But after a week of not having access to my account, then when I finally did have access experiencing the aggravation of how difficult the new system is to use when looking for reservations, the last thing I need would be having to deal with lost or cancelled reservations. Everyone has their limits and that would have pushed me over mine!
> 
> I have some friends who have been asking me to find them a stay. I told them prior to the change over that until the dust settles I wouldn't be booking them anything because I was sure there would be issues. I have a few people I've rented to over the years, one is a smaller point Wyndham owner himself, and I told them the same thing. I even recommended a couple of other people they could rent from if they didn't want to take the chance that I might not find them anything. Which politely means I'm not going through the headache and stress of dealing with Wyndham, family, friends or renters if reservations are lost or cancelled. I knew if I relented and booked something or told them I had something, no matter what any of them promised me, one of them would book a flight, schedule vacation time they wouldn't be able to change or involve other people in their plans which would leave me frantically trying to find something for them and completely stressed out.


Agree. But it was very unnerving being locked out of something you OWN. Without any explanation for it at the time or since from WYN !


----------



## Jan M. (May 31, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Agree. But it was very unnerving being locked out of something you OWN. Without any explanation for it at the time or since from WYN !



Yes it was very unnerving and scary because it made it clear how flawed the data they put into the new system was and how deficient the new system is too.

I always felt a lot of sympathy for the owners who were locked out of their accounts last August. In the week I waited I just got a small taste of what some went through for all those months since then and that was more than enough for me! I knew I just had to wait my turn but still I found the experience very upsetting and frustrating.


----------



## CO skier (May 31, 2017)

debrinkleyusa said:


> Tonight I was told by an owner care rep that the reason I cannot cancel one of my Bonnet Creek reservations is that Bonnet Creek is frozen because they found out there is an overbooking problem.


I do not understand; if Bonnet Creek is overbooked, as many cancellations as possible would help resolve the overbooking.  Why would they force owners to keep a reservation they do not want?


----------



## sandkastle4966 (May 31, 2017)

Bescobar said:


> View attachment 4026
> Points tab is now available.



This screen has been there - it only shows what you own.  Still doesn't show what is available for booking


----------



## paxsarah (May 31, 2017)

sandkastle4966 said:


> This screen has been there - it only shows what you own.  Still doesn't show what is available for booking



The points tab seems to have returned, and it does show what's available for booking.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (May 31, 2017)

No points tab on my account.....maybe after a few hours of refreshing.


----------



## debrinkleyusa (May 31, 2017)

I just got an email telling me a Bonnet Creek 3 bedroom deluxe upgrade was cancelled.  I can't believe the problems they are having with the new system and not one offer to accommodate my guests that would now have to squeeze into a 1 bedroom unit.  You would think they would provide some compensation for their mistakes.  Family vacations are being ruined because of this.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 31, 2017)

I wonder if it is giving out PR inventory accidentally.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 31, 2017)

sandkastle4966 said:


> No points tab on my account.....maybe after a few hours of refreshing.


Please keep trying every 15 minutes.


----------



## ronparise (May 31, 2017)

debrinkleyusa said:


> I just got an email telling me a Bonnet Creek 3 bedroom deluxe upgrade was cancelled.  I can't believe the problems they are having with the new system and not one offer to accommodate my guests that would now have to squeeze into a 1 bedroom unit.  You would think they would provide some compensation for their mistakes.  Family vacations are being ruined because of this.


Are you saying that you made a one bedroom with the expectation that you would get a 3 bedroom upgrade? 

It seems to me that you should have made a reservation for what you needed initially. That you didn't is not wyndhams fault.  Sure the 3 bedroom would have been nice but I don't see that Wyndham owes you anything


----------



## ilya (May 31, 2017)

debrinkleyusa said:


> I just got an email telling me a Bonnet Creek 3 bedroom deluxe upgrade was cancelled.  I can't believe the problems they are having with the new system and not one offer to accommodate my guests that would now have to squeeze into a 1 bedroom unit.  You would think they would provide some compensation for their mistakes.  Family vacations are being ruined because of this.




This should go into a travel magazine. Wyndham's new ENHANCED VACATION EXPERIENCE.


----------



## ilya (May 31, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Are you saying that you made a one bedroom with the expectation that you would get a 3 bedroom upgrade?
> 
> It seems to me that you should have made a reservation for what you needed initially. That you didn't is not wyndhams fault.  Sure the 3 bedroom would have been nice but I don't see that Wyndham owes you anything



I QUESS IT IS LIKE WINNING THE LOTTERY. PAID FOR THE TICKET , WON, THEY DECIDED NO I AM NOT GOING TO GIVE IT TO YOU. OR BETTER YET, THE STOCK MARKET.


----------



## Bigrob (May 31, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Are you sayiing that you made a one bedroom with the expectation that you would get a 3 bedroom upgrade?
> 
> It seems to me that you should have made a reservation for what you needed initially. That you didn't is not wyndhams fault.  Sure the 3 bedroom would have been nice but I don't see that Wyndham owes you anything



Once the upgrade went through, why should the OP not have had the reasonable expectation that he/she then had a 3BR Deluxe unit to use? I do believe there is a liability created when incorrect information is provided to you, that you then act upon. Clearly this was Wyndham's error, not the OP's, and blaming the OP for not booking a 3BR Deluxe to begin with is a surprising position for you to take.

Did Co_Skier steal the ronparise account?


----------



## CO skier (May 31, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> Once the upgrade went through, why should the OP not have had the reasonable expectation that he/she then had a 3BR Deluxe unit to use? I do believe there is a liability created when incorrect information is provided to you, that you then act upon. Clearly this was Wyndham's error, not the OP's, and blaming the OP for not booking a 3BR Deluxe to begin with is a surprising position for you to take.
> 
> Did Co_Skier steal the ronparise account?


I am seeing all the new availability throughout Club Wyndham.  This has me thinking about turning to the Dark Side and buying up to 100 million points from EBay and anywhere else.  Then I am in business.  Go BIG! or go home.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 31, 2017)

I think it depends on when the stay is and how long the upgrade was in effect before being cancelled.  If you were upgraded and then it was cancelled within 24 hours and the stay is more than 2 weeks out minimum harm and therefore minimum compensation would be due.  If it were a full week and the stay is in less than 2 weeks then there should definitely be something more significant.


----------



## Pathways (May 31, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Are you saying that you made a one bedroom with the expectation that you would get a 3 bedroom upgrade?
> 
> It seems to me that you should have made a reservation for what you needed initially. That you didn't is not wyndhams fault.  Sure the 3 bedroom would have been nice but I don't see that Wyndham owes you anything



Agree 100%.   The upgrades are a 'perk' to the reservation you made.  I have had this occur at check-in before and I was plenty peeved.  After some reflection and re-reading the rules, I apologized to the front desk for my attitude.

Thank goodness it has never happened to anyone that was renting from me. But just like requested room/floor/view, if an upgrade was made on the reservation I always warn the guest of the possibility the upgrade 'may' not occur.


----------



## cayman01 (May 31, 2017)

I think this explains why some resorts are showing zero availability thru the end of the year. Not all reservations came over in the system change which opened up rooms for booking and upgrades. People, understandably grabbed them and then Wyndham saw the problem when the rest of the reservations were imported. They then took the resort out of play to resolve the booking issues. I think it is safe to say that those of us who grabbed prime reservations after the switch will be getting cancellation notices in our e-mail.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 31, 2017)

I would bet the new "automated upgrade feature" is going to vanish.


----------



## Pathways (May 31, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> I think this explains why some resorts are showing zero availability thru the end of the year. Not all reservations came over in the system change which opened up rooms for booking and upgrades. People, understandably grabbed them and then Wyndham saw the problem when the rest of the reservations were imported. They then took the resort out of play to resolve the booking issues. I think it is safe to say that those of us who grabbed prime reservations after the switch will be getting cancellation notices in our e-mail.


That's my concern.  I grabbed two different Destin area 2BR's for July weekend. Were they from cancels due to the new guest rules or mistakes in the new system?  I don't dare rent them - do I even get airfare for myself?  Roll the dice....


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 31, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> Once the upgrade went through, why should the OP not have had the reasonable expectation that he/she then had a 3BR Deluxe unit to use? I do believe there is a liability created when incorrect information is provided to you, that you then act upon. Clearly this was Wyndham's error, not the OP's, and blaming the OP for not booking a 3BR Deluxe to begin with is a surprising position for you to take.



I agree depending on when the upgrade was given. If it was during the last week, I think based on the horrible errors and roll out of this new system, I expected fully that upgrades would be lost (and posted that opinion). I would not have counted on any upgrade made after the rollout.  An upgrade before the rollout should have been safe.

I am not saying I think it is right, but I can see why the OP could have had some warning that it may not be a legit upgrade if made under the new system.  I still don't fully trust an August reservation I made this past week.  I would be mad, too, I totally agree that it is NOT ok - a lot that went on this week has NOT been ok at all!


----------



## IT Guy (May 31, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Are you saying that you made a one bedroom with the expectation that you would get a 3 bedroom upgrade?
> 
> It seems to me that you should have made a reservation for what you needed initially. That you didn't is not wyndhams fault.  Sure the 3 bedroom would have been nice but I don't see that Wyndham owes you anything



Ron I can't believe you are saying this.  Have you never rented a 3 Bedroom that you were told you had and been given a confirmation letter to go with it?  What renter doesn't advertise their larger units as large units after they have acquired them, whether through upgrades or direct bookings?


----------



## Bigrob (May 31, 2017)

CO skier said:


> I am seeing all the new availability throughout Club Wyndham.  This has me thinking about turning to the Dark Side and buying up to 100 million points from EBay and anywhere else.  Then I am in business.  Go BIG! or go home.



The new availability is probably phantom. Prepare to be disappointed.

They say the first 100 million points is the hardest.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 31, 2017)

I am waiting to hear that the Mardi Gras stay I booked was in error.


----------



## ronandjoan (May 31, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am waiting to hear that the Mardi Gras stay I booked was in error.


Most companies, for the sake of good customer relations, give some type of compensation for the companies' errors.  This is just plain good business practice and good PR as well as having therefore satusfied customers.  Guess Wyndham never heard about any of these ideas.


----------



## cayman01 (May 31, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am waiting to hear that the Mardi Gras stay I booked was in error.


Me too


----------



## ronparise (May 31, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> Once the upgrade went through, why should the OP not have had the reasonable expectation that he/she then had a 3BR Deluxe unit to use? I do believe there is a liability created when incorrect information is provided to you, that you then act upon. Clearly this was Wyndham's error, not the OP's, and blaming the OP for not booking a 3BR Deluxe to begin with is a surprising position for you to take.
> 
> Did Co_Skier steal the ronparise account?




I didnt consider that when the debrinkleyusa got his upgrade he invited other family members to join him.. sure that would be disappointing  but I dont believe thats the case for most folks that get an upgrade. most just get a spare bedroom to use to store their luggage. 

and folks that got an upgrade that frequent TUG, had to know the chances of that upgrade sticking were slim and none. 

Ive always agreed with Co Skier, that the cancel, rebook and upgrade thing was not something that wyndham intended and was basically a scam we pulled on the club.  I dont think it really hurt anyone, and god knows I used it to make a ton of money... But I always knew that Wyndham agreed with Co Skier's position and not mine, and that it had to end sooner or later.


----------



## ronparise (May 31, 2017)

CO skier said:


> I am seeing all the new availability throughout Club Wyndham.  This has me thinking about turning to the Dark Side and buying up to 100 million points from EBay and anywhere else.  Then I am in business.  Go BIG! or go home.




The problem is that all that availability may be phantom availability like all the upgrades that are being reversed. 

 I know a lady selling a 25 million point account, if you are really interested


----------



## ronparise (May 31, 2017)

IT Guy said:


> Ron I can't believe you are saying this.  Have you never rented a 3 Bedroom that you were told you had and been given a confirmation letter to go with it?  What renter doesn't advertise their larger units as large units after they have acquired them, whether through upgrades or direct bookings?




I didnt realize I was talking to a megarenter.  Of course he should be given compensation.  we all should get compensation because Wyndham has taken our livelihood,....

but we need to consider that thats the point of the new rules.  It will no longer be possible get a 3 bedroom at half the one bedroom  price .


----------



## IT Guy (May 31, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I didnt realize I was talking to a megarenter.  Of course he should be given compensation.  we all should get compensation because Wyndham has taken our livelihood,....
> 
> but we need to consider that thats the point of the new rules.  It will no longer be possible get a 3 bedroom at half the one bedroom  price .



Ron, there was no cancel rebook involved.  Just me putting a check mark in the box saying give me an upgrade if it becomes available.  Surely that is a benefit we should hope for after paying to become platinum.  Even if I had used the reservation for myself there is a good chance I would have invited much more family to join us than would have fit in the original 1 bedroom.  If we can't trust Wyndham when they send us a confirmation letter they should get out of the business.  Obviously this is a special situation with the new computer roll out but surely the families that made plans after getting their confirmation letters deserve some sort of compensation.  There was no fault on their part or mine and Wyndham is not doing anything to make it right.  At the very least Wyndham should post a message on their website saying "Book at your own risk.  Our IT system is broke."


----------



## lost patience (Jun 2, 2017)

I agree - why has Wyndham not announced these issues.  I'm new to posting, but have read a LOT.  Left hand does not know what the right hand is doing comes to mind here.   After placing several calls to the resort and owner care about a reservation that showed upgraded in my account, but not at the resort, they tell me that there is a "bulletin" that announces that there were false upgrades on May 22.  They said some people got emails, other did not (yet).   I wonder how many days before I arrive am I going to get "my" email.   Unthinkable that they are leaving the upgraded size posted in our accounts!  How hard would it be for them to post a banner announcement telling everyone to call the resort to check on any upgrade that happened on May 22?  OR - better yet - post a banner announcement and also change the reservation in my owner account back to the 1br.  Oh wait.  Wow, my expectations are low.  How about a system that works correctly?


----------



## wed100105 (Jun 2, 2017)

I booked a two bedroom deluxe at Glacier Canyon yesterday for four nights in August. I'm nervous that it will get cancelled. Glacier Canyon inventory went offline again yesterday afternoon. I also had two auto upgrades cancelled after the system rollout. The reservations were booked pre-enhanced website, but upgrades were after. 

Honestly, the only responsible thing to do in my humble opinion would be to take the inventory out of the system for resorts that are having these issues, AND put a banner up on the booking page that notifies owners that Wyndham is aware of the issue and is working to resolve it as quickly as possible.


----------



## wed100105 (Jun 2, 2017)

lost patience said:


> I agree - why has Wyndham not announced these issues.  I'm new to posting, but have read a LOT.  Left hand does not know what the right hand is doing comes to mind here.   After placing several calls to the resort and owner care about a reservation that showed upgraded in my account, but not at the resort, they tell me that there is a "bulletin" that announces that there were false upgrades on May 22.  They said some people got emails, other did not (yet).   I wonder how many days before I arrive am I going to get "my" email.   Unthinkable that they are leaving the upgraded size posted in our accounts!  How hard would it be for them to post a banner announcement telling everyone to call the resort to check on any upgrade that happened on May 22?  OR - better yet - post a banner announcement and also change the reservation in my owner account back to the 1br.  Oh wait.  Wow, my expectations are low.  How about a system that works correctly?



I am at Glacier Canyon now, and the resort and my reservation page on My Club Wyndham account both show the upgraded units. The front desk clerk told me, "It's defiantly a three bedroom." Regarding the upgrade I was checking (for next week). Calling the resort would be futile. I am interested to find out what I actually get for that reservation. 

I don't read every email Wyndham sends me. I use a lot of transactions, and receive a lot of emails. This week alone I have received over fifty erroneous emails. The fact that Wyndham that Wyndham thinks it is okay to just send an email that the upgrade was cancelled, but not change it on our reservation page or at the resort level is really frustrating me.


----------



## jumoe (Jun 2, 2017)

wed100105 said:


> The fact that Wyndham that Wyndham thinks it is okay to just send an email that the upgrade was cancelled, but not change it on our reservation page or at the resort level is really frustrating me.


Do they send it to the email on the membership?  Or the email that I put in when I put the guest name on my reservation?   If they send it to the guest - what if I typed the email wrong and no one gets notified?


----------



## wed100105 (Jun 2, 2017)

jumoe said:


> Do they send it to the email on the membership?  Or the email that I put in when I put the guest name on my reservation?   If they send it to the guest - what if I typed the email wrong and no one gets notified?


It gets sent to the owner's email.


----------



## happyhopian (Jun 2, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Are you saying that you made a one bedroom with the expectation that you would get a 3 bedroom upgrade?
> 
> It seems to me that you should have made a reservation for what you needed initially. That you didn't is not wyndhams fault.  Sure the 3 bedroom would have been nice but I don't see that Wyndham owes you anything


RON FYI- when you book a 1br it offers you the opportunity for an immediate upgrade to a 3br if that is available. I always look first to see if a smaller unit is available so I can take advantage of the discount and the upgrade. This is very common. I just book 9 weeks of EG with 1 to 3 upgrades when the inventory poured online yesterday. I never wanted the 1br. I just used it to get to the 3 in the instant upgrade. I've checked with OC and they say I'm in the clear on cancellations because this was inventory put back online AFTER they took it off line to fix the problems from the initial conversion...I'm not betting on that


----------



## happyhopian (Jun 2, 2017)

Pathways said:


> Agree 100%.   The upgrades are a 'perk' to the reservation you made.  I have had this occur at check-in before and I was plenty peeved.  After some reflection and re-reading the rules, I apologized to the front desk for my attitude.
> 
> Thank goodness it has never happened to anyone that was renting from me. But just like requested room/floor/view, if an upgrade was made on the reservation I always warn the guest of the possibility the upgrade 'may' not occur.



There is a huge difference between getting an upgrade at check-in if available and get upgraded through the VIP system. When upgraded as VIP you get a new confirmation document showing that your reservation is now in the new larger unit with a new confirmation number. The old unit is also released back into inventory. This allotment of the upgraded unit is just as much a contract as the first unit booked was. NOW can Wyndham back out of the upgrade, sure they can just as they can back out of the initial booking into a smaller unit by telling you they had a computer error.


----------



## happyhopian (Jun 2, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I didnt consider that when the debrinkleyusa got his upgrade he invited other family members to join him.. sure that would be disappointing  but I dont believe thats the case for most folks that get an upgrade. most just get a spare bedroom to use to store their luggage.
> 
> and folks that got an upgrade that frequent TUG, had to know the chances of that upgrade sticking were slim and none.
> 
> Ive always agreed with Co Skier, that the cancel, rebook and upgrade thing was not something that wyndham intended and was basically a scam we pulled on the club.  I dont think it really hurt anyone, and god knows I used it to make a ton of money... But I always knew that Wyndham agreed with Co Skier's position and not mine, and that it had to end sooner or later.


IT has NOT ended. I just booked 9 weeks of 3br at EG using 1br upgrades in the 'immediate upgrade available'. I also got a 1-3br at Bonnet Creek for the 1st week of August last night...apparently it came on line AFTER there had been nothing available. Now will this remain this way I have no idea but it is not 'gone' as of right now. 

Ron your attitude has changed since going through your problems with Wyndham. Where you use to have a 'get all you can get' attitude you now have a frankly pissy, dim view of things you've never shared before. My opinion but I'm entitled to it. If this isn't the attitude youre intending to show then maybe you should re-read some of your posts or consider what others on here are also commenting about your different attitude. I get they shoved you out, and you made lots of money and you harbor no ill will and blah blah blah but I'll guarantee you there is a dramatic change in your attitude from posts this time last year and posts now.


----------



## happyhopian (Jun 2, 2017)

lost patience said:


> I agree - why has Wyndham not announced these issues.  I'm new to posting, but have read a LOT.  Left hand does not know what the right hand is doing comes to mind here.   After placing several calls to the resort and owner care about a reservation that showed upgraded in my account, but not at the resort, they tell me that there is a "bulletin" that announces that there were false upgrades on May 22.  They said some people got emails, other did not (yet).   I wonder how many days before I arrive am I going to get "my" email.   Unthinkable that they are leaving the upgraded size posted in our accounts!  How hard would it be for them to post a banner announcement telling everyone to call the resort to check on any upgrade that happened on May 22?  OR - better yet - post a banner announcement and also change the reservation in my owner account back to the 1br.  Oh wait.  Wow, my expectations are low.  How about a system that works correctly?


In my call to owner care this morning after reading some of this I was told that these were only related to bookings made in the first week of the new system. In fact some properties were taken off line so they could repair the issues. The inventory that is visible today is good - (until such time that they determine that it is not good of course


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 4, 2017)

Sometimes you have to wonder if some VC's aren't ex-salespeople that could not tell the bold-faced lies, only the plausible ones.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 4, 2017)

happyhopian said:


> IT has NOT ended. I just booked 9 weeks of 3br at EG using 1br upgrades in the 'immediate upgrade available'. I also got a 1-3br at Bonnet Creek for the 1st week of August last night...apparently it came on line AFTER there had been nothing available. Now will this remain this way I have no idea but it is not 'gone' as of right now.



....and I can't even find a 1 BR at EG at all for the entire discount period.  At least that is what the chart is telling me.  What dates did you use?


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 4, 2017)

happyhopian said:


> RON FYI- when you book a 1br it offers you the opportunity for an immediate upgrade to a 3br if that is available. I always look first to see if a smaller unit is available so I can take advantage of the discount and the upgrade. This is very common. I just book 9 weeks of EG with 1 to 3 upgrades when the inventory poured online yesterday. I never wanted the 1br. I just used it to get to the 3 in the instant upgrade. I've checked with OC and they say I'm in the clear on cancellations because this was inventory put back online AFTER they took it off line to fix the problems from the initial conversion...I'm not betting on that



I booked a 1 BR at the Plantation (Villa Rica) and there was a 2 BR available and I checked to get the instant upgrade, but it did not happen. I'm therefore confused about their "new and exciting" offers - can we believe them at all?


----------



## ronparise (Jun 4, 2017)

happyhopian said:


> IT has NOT ended. I just booked 9 weeks of 3br at EG using 1br upgrades in the 'immediate upgrade available'. I also got a 1-3br at Bonnet Creek for the 1st week of August last night...apparently it came on line AFTER there had been nothing available. Now will this remain this way I have no idea but it is not 'gone' as of right now.
> 
> Ron your attitude has changed since going through your problems with Wyndham. Where you use to have a 'get all you can get' attitude you now have a frankly pissy, dim view of things you've never shared before. My opinion but I'm entitled to it. If this isn't the attitude youre intending to show then maybe you should re-read some of your posts or consider what others on here are also commenting about your different attitude. I get they shoved you out, and you made lots of money and you harbor no ill will and blah blah blah but I'll guarantee you there is a dramatic change in your attitude from posts this time last year and posts now.



Perhaps attitude has changed, but I don't think so. I've always known things don't always work out as planned.andi never took anyone's money unless I was damn sure I could deliver. I was suspicious of all that inventory that just appeared. I understand grabbing it when you could. I would have done the same thing if I could have. But I wouldn't have counted on being able to keep it. I would have held it a while before I offered it for rent or to family

Pissy, maybe. But it's not a change I've always been intolerant of what i see is stupid, in myself and others


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 4, 2017)

I can't believe what I am reading all.  How can a company like that stay in business?


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 4, 2017)

iconnections said:


> I can't believe what I am reading all.  How can a company like that stay in business?


Deep pockets and the owners / members inability to do anything about the incompetancies.  As one TUGGER has already pointed out, we can bitch about it all day long but none of it is enough to slow down sales or has enough weight to take to our complaints to our state AG's.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 4, 2017)

Because they believe they can do anything.

Wyndham controls almost all HOAs, controls CWA & CWP operations, the collection of all monies from the timeshare owners AND how those DOLLARS are spent.

Plus, they are running little side operations to create money ... like Extra Holidays, a 'semi-rental business' (aka the Discovery Program) and a cash equivalent project call, "Ovations".


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 4, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Perhaps attitude has changed, but I don't think so. I've always known things don't always work out as planned.andi never took anyone's money unless I was damn sure I could deliver. I was suspicious of all that inventory that just appeared. I understand grabbing it when you could. I would have done the same thing if I could have. But I wouldn't have counted on being able to keep it. I would have held it a while before I offered it for rent or to family
> 
> Pissy, maybe. But it's not a change I've always been intolerant of what i see is stupid, in myself and others



Agree-

IMO - the core "ronparise" is still analyzing , thinking and posting -


----------



## Braindead (Jun 4, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Agree-
> 
> IMO - the core "ronparise" is still analyzing , thinking and posting -


Start a new thread. Let's put up some options and vote
Analize Ron
I think he went through a very humbling experience!!
My 2 cents worth


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 4, 2017)

So has anyone gotten an upgrade after May 26 and then had it taken back?  Has anyone been upgraded between May 19-25 and then had it taken back after May 31?    Was this just something that happened the first week or if it is still ongoing?


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 4, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Start a new thread. Let's put up some options and vote
> Analize Ron
> I think he went through a very humbling experience!!
> My 2 cents worth



I think Ron has plenty to say and would love to say it but his agreement with Wyndham precludes that. So, we get what we get. He, like a lot of us ,is waiting for the dust to settle and then form a game plan moving forward.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 5, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Start a new thread. Let's put up some options and vote


To what end?

Club Wyndham is not a democracy.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 5, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> I think Ron has plenty to say


... and he seems to be saying it, from what I have read.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 5, 2017)

iconnections said:


> I can't believe what I am reading all.  How can a company like that stay in business?



Not to pick on iconnections but it's posts like this that elicit a "pissy" response from me.. or better stated i'm impatient with posts like this.  Its an interesting question, and it could spark an interesting discussion about business ethics but its a diversion. Its the wrong question to ask at this time.  

I dont wonder why they are still in business, the fact is, they are still in business. and I dont care if this incident (the new website roll out) puts them out of business. (for the record, I dont think it will)

What I care about and the question I think we should be asking is this: 

given the new rules, and given the new website; what do we do now? 


What Wyndham should have done, could have done, or would have done, are not important to me.  I want to know what they have done and what they are are doing,  where they are going and most important, once I figure out what it is, How am I going to act in this new environment?.   Its exactly the same way I handled my suspension. I didnt question it, and I didnt fight it, and I didnt try to undo it.. I understood why they did it. My interest was "where to from here? What can we do so we (me and Wyndham) can both get to where we want to be, from where we are?

I know that makes me sound more reactive  than proactive, and that would be a fair criticism, except that I am always thinking about  a plan B and C too.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 5, 2017)

back to the post that started this




debrinkleyusa said:


> I just got an email telling me a Bonnet Creek 3 bedroom deluxe upgrade was cancelled.  I can't believe the problems they are having with the new system and not one offer to accommodate my guests that would now have to squeeze into a 1 bedroom unit.  You would think they would provide some compensation for their mistakes.  Family vacations are being ruined because of this.



and my reaction



ronparise said:


> Are you saying that you made a one bedroom with the expectation that you would get a 3 bedroom upgrade?
> 
> It seems to me that you should have made a reservation for what you needed initially. That you didn't is not wyndhams fault.  Sure the 3 bedroom would have been nice but I don't see that Wyndham owes you anything



I didnt mean to direct my comment at debrinkleyusa. whats done is done and he cant undo it. I wanted to use his experience as a warning to others

so, Ill modify my comment:

What can we learn from debrinkleyusa's experience?  it seems that some of the new inventory we are seeing is,  as we have suspected, phantom inventory.  my advice, for what its worth,  is to grab what you can, but dont count on it sticking.... wait a while before you buy your plane tickets, or before you offer it to guests, or before you tell your kids. If it is phantom inventory, Wyndham is going to take it back and they probably wont offer compensation for their mistake


----------



## Braindead (Jun 5, 2017)

ronparise said:


> back to the post that started this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ron you don't need to change or explain your opinions. We all change whether we realize it or not. Others always see it first.
I tried to make a light hearted comment about analyzing and voting at your expense. I shouldn't have done that. Therefore I apologize!!
With all going on with Wyndham I just tried to lighten it up at times.

 When you went through your ordeal with Wyndham. I'm glad you are retirement age. Not someone 40-60 as some others probably are that were affected.

When I was in my forties I filed a lawsuit against one of the largest farm equipment manufacturers. If I lost it might of put me out of business. I settled and lived to fight another day. I'm in business with my brother and he was in a class action suit with them at the same time.

That experience humbled me a lot. That was the bases for my comment. It is a very humbling experience when you might lose your livelihood and is the only thing you've done your whole life. Especially when you are 40-60 years old and might have to start over.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 5, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Ron you don't need to change or explain your opinions. We all change whether we realize it or not. Others always see it first.
> I tried to make a light hearted comment about analyzing and voting at your expense. I shouldn't have done that. Therefore I apologize!!
> With all going on with Wyndham I just tried to lighten it up at times.
> 
> ...




My selfish view was that the guys for whom their Wyndham rental business was a second job were not hurt as much as I was.  They could afford a fight or a long period of negotiation They still had their day job,. I got into this because I needed more income than my retirement money provided.. (lots of past financial mistakes)  So Wyndham started out as a needed supplement to my retirement income, but grew (exploded) to the point where I was making a whole lot more with wyndham...and stupidly, I adjusted my lifestyle to match my new income.  I bought a yacht for gods sake. 

So my goal was the same as yours.....  to reach a quick settlement that allowed me to live to fight another day

Dont even think about how you might have offended me by your post... no apology is necessary... I thought it was funny and appreciated it.  I saw it for exactly what it was... If Im upset at all Im upset that some folks here see a change in my posts... I dont get  it. but as you say...Ill be the last to know


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jun 5, 2017)

ronparise said:


> If Im upset at all Im upset that some folks here see a change in my posts... I dont get  it. but as you say...Ill be the last to know



The only change I have seen is being a little more private about business, but I figured that was out of necessity. You have always played devil's advocate with hypothetical situations and challenged people who thought they were going to fight the big man and win and analyzed their situations.  I think that because the big man/devil is currently doing a lot more winning in reality instead of hypothetically, people are feeling the posts differently.  

Since I am no VIP or renter, and none of this impacts me in a big way financially, I have little emotional attachment other than feeling badly for you guys who are out $$.  Your posts seem pretty much the same to me, though, and perhaps the fact that I am not really affected by VIP changes, that is why.



ronparise said:


> stupidly, I adjusted my lifestyle to match my new income. I bought a yacht for gods sake.



Sorry to hear that   Hope it all shakes out OK - little jealous of that yacht!


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 5, 2017)

ronparise said:


> What I care about and the question I think we should be asking is this:
> 
> given the new rules, and given the new website; what do we do now?
> 
> ...



Amen. In the nineties, at the height of the drawdown of the US military in Europe, a wise man once said to me: 

"We will be judged by how well we manage change, not by how well we resist it."

He went on the become the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, so I would say he probably got it right. Where my military career ended 18 months later.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 5, 2017)

lhumes7 said:


> The only change I have seen is being a little more private about business, but I figured that was out of necessity. You have always played devil's advocate with hypothetical situations and challenged people who thought they were going to fight the big man and win and analyzed their situations.  I think that because the big man/devil is currently doing a lot more winning in reality instead of hypothetically, people are feeling the posts differently.
> 
> Since I am no VIP or renter, and none of this impacts me in a big way financially, I have little emotional attachment other than feeling badly for you guys who are out $$.  Your posts seem pretty much the same to me, though, and perhaps the fact that I am not really affected by VIP changes, that is why.
> 
> ...



Its bought and paid for, and Ive spent the money to catch up with the previous owners deferred maintenance and at least for now, there is money in the bank to pay the dock fees for a few years>   If push comes to shove, plan B > I can sell my house and live on the boat... or plan C> sell the boat and the house and buy a little condo... Its probably time for that anyhow


----------



## cyseitz (Jun 5, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> So has anyone gotten an upgrade after May 26 and then had it taken back?  Has anyone been upgraded between May 19-25 and then had it taken back after May 31?    Was this just something that happened the first week or if it is still ongoing?


I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## raygo123 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ron, your captains quarters is larger than the stateroom we stayed in on the Queen Mary!


Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jun 5, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Its bought and paid for, and Ive spent the money to catch up with the previous owners deferred maintenance and at least for now, there is money in the bank to pay the dock fees for a few years>   If push comes to shove, plan B > I can sell my house and live on the boat... or plan C> sell the boat and the house and buy a little condo... Its probably time for that anyhow



Yes, definitely jealous!  Beautiful and good luck with your decision!


----------



## IT Guy (Jun 5, 2017)

Here is an update to the post where I described Wyndham cancelling my 3 BR Deluxe upgrade via an email where they said it was a computer glitch.  This weekend I called to get a refund of my guest certificate fee since the large family that was planning to use the reservation could not fit into the 1 bedroom that Wyndham said the reservation was being reverted to.  My owner reservation list still shows the 3 bedroom unit.  I talked to both a VC and an OC representative.  Both of them said they called the resort and said the 3 bedroom unit is still assigned to this reservation.  I honestly do not know what to do now.  Do I contact the original guests and offer them the 3 bedroom reservation again?  They may not even return my call/messages.  Do I try to find another guest?  When I asked these questions to the Owner Care representative they said "they" would trust that the 3 bedroom was going to stay a 3 bedroom.  However, when I asked if there was some record showing how the erroneous upgrade problem was solved they said no.  They simply assume a replacement 3 bedroom was found to satisfy my upgrade.  I really have my doubts about this.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 5, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> I would bet the new "automated upgrade feature" is going to vanish.



I doubt it, but only from the standpoint that is a deterrent to cancel/rebook/upgrade. That is in Wyndham's best interest, and we know which side of the fence these bubble issues fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Jun 5, 2017)

raygo123 said:


> Ron, your captains quarters is larger than the stateroom we stayed in on the Queen Mary!
> 
> 
> Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk





raygo123 said:


> Ron, your captains quarters is larger than the stateroom we stayed in on the Queen Mary!
> 
> 
> Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


 
It's a walk around queen bed  with built in 9 drawer dressers on both sides. Plus 2  closets and the bath has a shower 

What my wife is uneasy about is that the base of the bed is a 300 gal fuel tank


----------



## raygo123 (Jun 5, 2017)

ronparise said:


> It's a walk around queen bed  with built in 9 drawer dressers on both sides. Plus 2  closets and the bath has a shower
> 
> What my wife is uneasy about is that the base of the bed is a 300 gal fuel tank


That will light up your life real quick

Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathways (Jun 5, 2017)

ronparise said:


> What my wife is uneasy about is that the base of the bed is a 300 gal fuel tank



Puts new thoughts behind the reason to say "Let's sleep in separate bedrooms"


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 7, 2017)

So not many data points on this but one FB person reported when they arrived for their unit that had been upgraded and then revoked by email- arrived and was told the resort still had the larger unit reserved for them- so they got the upgrade.

Another person checked in on an upgraded unit (did not mention if they received a revoking email) at National Harbor and was told the smaller unit was reserved for them but when they showed the upgrade letter the resort honored the upgrade.


----------



## IT Guy (Jun 7, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> So not many data points on this but one FB person reported when they arrived for their unit that had been upgraded and then revoked by email- arrived and was told the resort still had the larger unit reserved for them- so they got the upgrade.
> 
> Another person checked in on an upgraded unit (did not mention if they received a revoking email) at National Harbor and was told the smaller unit was reserved for them but when they showed the upgrade letter the resort honored the upgrade.



Thank you for those data points.  Once again today a VC called the resort to confirm the upgraded 3 BR is confirmed for this reservation.  Then the VC resent the 3 BR confirmation email to me so I would have something dated AFTER the bad news email showing the larger unit is assigned to this reservation.  With your data points and the "new" confirmation letter I think I am ready to roll the dice again.


----------



## cyseitz (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm wondering if a studio upgrades to a one bedroom or a two bedroom.


----------



## threecs764 (Jun 10, 2017)

debrinkleyusa said:


> I just got an email telling me a Bonnet Creek 3 bedroom deluxe upgrade was cancelled.  I can't believe the problems they are having with the new system and not one offer to accommodate my guests that would now have to squeeze into a 1 bedroom unit.  You would think they would provide some compensation for their mistakes.  Family vacations are being ruined because of this.


After the new website went "live" I personally spoke with a rep on May 21st to book a 4 br presidential unit at Bonnet Creek (June 5th-11th) that appeared and cancelled my two 2BR units at Star Island. I received a confirmation number, confirmation email and it showed under my reservations. On Saturday, June 3rd my husband received a call from Wyndham stating that the computer made an error...yup that unit was NOT available. They did get us into two 2 BR units at BC and refunded 50% of the points.


----------



## Pietin (Jun 10, 2017)

threecs764 said:


> After the new website went "live" I personally spoke with a rep on May 21st to book a 4 br presidential unit at Bonnet Creek (June 5th-11th) that appeared and cancelled my two 2BR units at Star Island. I received a confirmation number, confirmation email and it showed under my reservations. On Saturday, June 3rd my husband received a call from Wyndham stating that the computer made an error...yup that unit was NOT available. They did get us into two 2 BR units at BC and refunded 50% of the points.



That's just wrong, the least they could have done is offered you two 2 bedrooms to accommodate your needs.   Hope your vacation go well.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 11, 2017)

Pietin said:


> That's just wrong, the least they could have done is offered you two 2 bedrooms to accommodate your needs....



They did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDBEH (Jun 15, 2017)

I was just sent a new confirmation email this afternoon for an upcoming reservation June 30-July 2 at Great Smokies Lodge.

Up until this afternoon I believed that I was going to be staying in a 2BR, but now a 1BR.

This upgrade came weeks ago and was even confirmed with the resort...but another call today to the resort showed only a 1BR.

Ridiculous!!

This after I also had 1 reservation lost in the transfer to the new system.

Been on hold for over an hour for Owner Care..also ridiculous!!


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 15, 2017)

What is ridiculous is that this is still going on. How hard is it to reconcile the inventory to open reservations?


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 15, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> What is ridiculous is that this is still going on. How hard is it to reconcile the inventory to open reservations?


This presumes they are reconciling in the first place.

Have been musing over whether the process of "adapting" means also lowering our expectations of what would be normally prudent operational procedures.


----------



## Mary W (Jun 15, 2017)

Just checked our current reservations. A Wyndham Canterbury one bedroom deluxe that was automatically upgraded to a three bedroom presidential unit a few weeks ago is now back to a one bedroom deluxe. It was a 3 bedroom this morning before I went to work. It's too late to call tonight, so I'll call in the morning and see what they say...


----------



## 55plus (Jun 15, 2017)

Mary W said:


> Just checked our current reservations. A Wyndham Canterbury one bedroom deluxe that was automatically upgraded to a three bedroom presidential unit a few weeks ago is now back to a one bedroom deluxe. It was a 3 bedroom this morning before I went to work. It's too late to call tonight, so I'll call in the morning and see what they say...


Could it be that a 3 bedroom deluxe is worth more to Wyndham on Extra Holiday that your original 1 bedroom? I'm just sayin'. . .


----------



## cyseitz (Jun 15, 2017)

Has anyone gotten an upgrade at check in?  It looks like there is inventory not showing, so thinking maybe there are upgrades at check in.


----------



## Wyndhamgirl (Jun 15, 2017)

I recieved four upgrades at Emerald Grande for June and July via the automatic upgrade new system.  All four were 1 br upgraded to three bedroom poolviews.  I recieved a call that the upgrades were made in error.  I returned the call only to find out wyndham doesn't know which of the reservations are three bedrooms and which are one bedrooms.  They only know two were upgraded in error.  I was told I would have to wait until 10 days before checking in and call Emerald Grande and find out from them?  No compensation for the trouble or confusion in any way was offered.  This is for a presidential reserve member who has bought all points directly from Wyndham.  I am troubled by the complete disregard and matter of fact attitude by Wyndham in regard to the utter chaos of the new system.  I would very much like to return to the old system and pick my own upgrades that aren't erroneously made!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markb53 (Jun 16, 2017)

55plus said:


> Could it be that a 3 bedroom deluxe is worth more to Wyndham on Extra Holiday that your original 1 bedroom? I'm just sayin'. . .



At Canterbury the 3 BR are all presidential units. You won't see those on EH


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 16, 2017)

This is for Bonnet Creek, I booked a 2BR unit on Jun 4th, cancelled two 3 BR units on June 3, and received an upgrade from a 2 to 3 BR on June 5th.  Yesterday the upgrade was there, today it has been pulled according to the website, but when I call the resort they still show it as a 3 BR on their end.

WTF Wyndham, this just keeping worse every day.  The new website has been out a month, instant upgrades are not happening, inventory is NOT loaded, you can't search so you can't book.  Boy those the 3 main things on the website that I am interested in, NOT A HAPPY CAMPER.   This is so Frustrating, as there is NO sign that this nightmare is going to end.

I put in a bunch of comments via feedback, and yesterday I received a canned response for every one of them....
_
"Thank you for your feedback regarding your new owner website. I apologize for the delayed response to your query.  We value your feedback and consistently share comments, suggestions and concerns with our leadership team to assist in making future enhancements based upon your comments.  Our Information and Technology team is being made aware of  issues occurring on a *small population of accounts* and working towards a permanent resolve; should you require immediate assistance please contact us at 1-800-251-8736.  Thank you for your patience while we work to improve your online experience."
_
What utter BS, a small population.  I put in 5 feedback items in the first few days of the new website going live and I received 5 of these responses yesterday, nearly a month later.  Your NOT fooling anyone WYNDHAM, this is serious whacked up shit. 

I also received this on Tuesday...
_
"Thank you for contacting CLUB WYNDHAM Plus. Since the launch of our upgraded systems, including the revamped myclubwyndham.com, we have experienced an unprecedented number of calls and emails sharing inquiries and feedback. We apologize that we haven’t had an opportunity to personally respond to your message but please be assured the information will be shared with our CLUB WYNDHAM team. 

In many instances ongoing improvements to these upgraded systems have resolved outstanding inquiries. With that said, we would like the opportunity to prioritize owners with ongoing issues with their membership. *If you are currently having an issue accessing or using your account we want to know about it. *Please simply reply to this email and let us know your current issue. We will have a member of our Case Specialist team reach out to you to assist with your request. Please understand that we are working to assist owners as quickly as possible, though you may experience some delays based on call and email volume. 

We sincerely appreciate your patience during this time. 

Thank you!
CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Owner Care"_

Yeah I am having an ISSUE, your website is a DISASTER.
I can't find inventory, I can't book and upgrade and rely on the fact that I got what I booked.  BIG ISSUES.


----------



## Mary W (Jun 16, 2017)

Follow up to my phone call this morning to Wyndham about the loss of the upgrade to a 3 bedroom presidential unit at the Wyndham Canterbury.  They do not show anything in their system about it. The VC asked if I had received an email confirmation about the upgrade.  I said I hadn't, but that it had been showing up under "My Reservations" for several weeks.  He said if I didn't receive an email confirmation about the upgrade, it was not a real upgrade.  So, I guess the moral of the story is, "Don't believe what you see on the My Reservations page unless you have an email confirmation."

Now I need to let my friends who are coming to the wedding in San Francisco know that they will need to book hotel rooms.


----------



## LDBEH (Jun 16, 2017)

Follow Up as well...The difference for me is that I was sent a confirmation confirming the upgrade to a 2BR after adding the guest's name.  I was asked to forward that email confirmation back in but was told that since it was booked as a 1BR and it shows in the system and at the resort as a 1BR then the email confirming the guest and the upgrade , "did not make sense".  That is about the only thing we agreed on was that indeed it doesn't make sense that my guest has a confirmation email and confirmed 2BR but that Wyndham now does not accept it.

I am waiting on the case to be "investigated"...but I'm not too hopeful given their investigative prowess.


----------



## LDBEH (Jun 16, 2017)

Of coarse I noticed that Wyndham Extra Holidays has 2BR posted for that weekend!


----------



## lost patience (Jun 17, 2017)

More erroneous upgrades today!  Last week, after hours on the phone, the first time OC told me the errors occurred on May 21-23.  The one today was upgraded after that and I had already called the resort a couple of times to confirm they had the upgrade (which they did).  Now my account shows the 1br with no history or the upgrade.  I called the resort and they now have the 1br also.


----------



## vacatiionking (Jun 17, 2017)

I just received this email from Wyndham.
_We see that you recently received an email notification regarding a VIP Upgrade for your upcoming reservation.

We’re so sorry but we won’t be able to honor this upgrade right now. Please be assured that your original reservation is intact and you’ll receive your original unit size when you get to the resort. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience, and we’re looking forward to seeing you at the resort when you arrive.

If you have questions, please feel free to contact us at 866-495-1993. We’re here to take your call Monday through Friday from 8 a.m. to 7 p.m. ET and from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. on the weekends. 

Sincerely, 
Your CLUB WYNDHAM®Plus Team_

I checked my reservations and 2 units at Kingsgate reverted to 1 bedrooms from 3 bedrooms.  It wouldn't be so bad if I were using it, but I rented these to other people and have guest confirmations for them.  Now, I have to tell them, the 3 bedroom reservation guest confirmation has been reduced to a 1.  I thought it was bad when Wyndham removed their unlimited free guest confirmation years ago.  They just found a way treat their "not so valued" platinum vip with utter disdain and disregard.

I am not a person who rents my extra time as a business.  I work and can't afford to vacation as much as 1.6M points will book and need to offset my ever increasing MFs.  

Has anyone else seen this?  I suspect the upgrade from a 1 to a 3 bedroom under the new system was too generous for Wyndham and when they discovered their error, they took back the 2 bedroom side of the lock off leaving me with the 1.  I am waiting to hear back from WVO as it is Saturday and their recording says they are too busy "helping" other owners to talk to me.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 17, 2017)

This has been an ongoing issue since the rollout of the new website a month ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 17, 2017)

vacatiionking said:


> I just received this email from Wyndham.
> _We see that you recently received an email notification regarding a VIP Upgrade for your upcoming reservation.
> 
> We’re so sorry but we won’t be able to honor this upgrade right now. Please be assured that your original reservation is intact and you’ll receive your original unit size when you get to the resort. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience, and we’re looking forward to seeing you at the resort when you arrive.
> ...



Wow.  Just wow.  "So sorry" isn't going to cut it.  You need to insist that they make it right.  They do have options including providing additional smaller rooms, or "walking" the guests to nearby accommodations.  Most resorts have some buffer units. 

I would call the resort to see if they still show the units being 3 bedroom. Some posters here have reported that scenario where the reservation did not change at the resort level. 

When did you get the upgrades? Pre- or post-website change?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 17, 2017)

vacatiionking said:


> I just received this email from Wyndham.
> _We see that you recently received an email notification regarding a VIP Upgrade for your upcoming reservation.
> 
> We’re so sorry but we won’t be able to honor this upgrade right now. Please be assured that your original reservation is intact and you’ll receive your original unit size when you get to the resort. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience, and we’re looking forward to seeing you at the resort when you arrive.
> ...



Here is a link to another thread on this same issue. 

New Website: Unit size upgrades being revoked
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...e-upgrades-being-revoked.256358/&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 17, 2017)

When I called the resort yesterday they still had me listed as the 3 BR, I guess I better call back again today and see if they now have me down to a 2 again. 

This is getting worse not better.  I did my upgrade on June 6-7 timeframe, this was not the original first few days of the website.  

I think that their inventory is just so screwed up they have NO idea what is booked and what is available. It will be interesting what the occupancy levels happened to really be since the system went, I was going to say live, but the deployment has been anything BUT live.


----------



## vacatiionking (Jun 17, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> Wow.  Just wow.  "So sorry" isn't going to cut it.  You need to insist that they make it right.  They do have options including providing additional smaller rooms, or "walking" the guests to nearby accommodations.  Most resorts have some buffer units.
> 
> I would call the resort to see if they still show the units being 3 bedroom. Some posters here have reported that scenario where the reservation did not change at the resort level.
> 
> ...


These were upgraded in the new website.  I took your advice and called Kingsgate but they are now showing a 1 bedroom.  Called customer service who said they couldn't fix the problem and put me on hold for an hour waiting for a customer service manager but I was disconnected before they picked up.


----------



## bestresort (Jun 17, 2017)

LDBEH said:


> Of coarse I noticed that Wyndham Extra Holidays has 2BR posted for that weekend!



I think Wyndham is stealing reservations for extra Holiday. I know people and them will deny it.


----------



## bestresort (Jun 17, 2017)

ronparise said:


> The problem is that all that availability may be phantom availability like all the upgrades that are being reversed.
> 
> I know a lady selling a 25 million point account, if you are really interested



Thanks, Ron..Thanks for everything


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 17, 2017)

I thought that it was just a first week thing.  It seems to be getting worse.  If I were Wyndham, I might turn off the automatic upgrade feature completely.  Problem is it won't stop VIP's outside of 14 days from simply cancelling their current reservations and rebook the larger (perhaps phantom) units.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Jun 17, 2017)

I was one of the people who wasn't able to log in for a full week when they did the upgrade.  Initially when I logged in, things were correct.  My ownership, my points balances, and my existing reservations.  A week ago I updated my address (I moved the weekend of the "upgrade") and made a reservation.  The next day things were still fine.  The address change went through and the reservation was made using the proper points.  I didn't log in for several days after that.

Last night I tried logging in and I could no longer access my account, getting errors that something wasn't right when I used the correct username or password.  When I attempted to use the lost password/lost username functionality it told me the account didn't exist.  I waited until this morning and tried again, and got the same thing.  I went ahead and registered a new account, and it was created!

Now the additional problems start:

My address change doesn't display on the ownership details page, it displays my old address. However, the page where you make your ownership detail changes displays the new address.
I no longer have any reservations.  The tab doesn't even display.  I had 5 reservations that I don't want to lose!  I can still see that there was a transaction made for a reservation last weekend though.
My point balances are now screwed up.  I have a negative point balance for one displayed "current" time frame.  Another "current" timeframe also shows an incorrect amount.  If those two "current" timeframes were combined, that resulting balance of points for those two would be correct.  And for one of the future use years (2018), I suddenly lost 381,000 points.  I had 385,000 remaining points there before the change and have made no additional reservations against that time period since before the system upgrade started.
Between my missing reservations and missing point balance, that's almost 1M points which is almost $6000 in maintenance fees.  Have people been successful at getting lost reservations and lost points restored?

I did call Wyndham to report all this, and the rep "filled out a couple forms" to report the issues.  Now I'm supposed to wait for an email or a call back.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 17, 2017)

CruiseGuy said:


> I was one of the people who wasn't able to log in for a full week when they did the upgrade.  Initially when I logged in, things were correct.  My ownership, my points balances, and my existing reservations.  A week ago I updated my address (I moved the weekend of the "upgrade") and made a reservation.  The next day things were still fine.  The address change went through and the reservation was made using the proper points.  I didn't log in for several days after that.
> 
> Last night I tried logging in and I could no longer access my account, getting errors that something wasn't right when I used the correct username or password.  When I attempted to use the lost password/lost username functionality it told me the account didn't exist.  I waited until this morning and tried again, and got the same thing.  I went ahead and registered a new account, and it was created!
> 
> ...



Why does Wyndham seem hell bent on screwing its best owners?  Could they have screwed up this new website rollout any worse?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 55plus (Jun 17, 2017)

As I posted on a related thread, I received an email concerning an upgrade I obtained at the time I made a reservation prior to the new website going online, but within the 60 day VIP Platinum upgrade period. It reads, _"We’re so sorry but we won’t be able to honor this upgrade right now. Please be assured that your original reservation is intact and you’ll receive your original unit size when you get to the resort. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience, and we’re looking forward to seeing you at the resort when you arrive."_ 

Since I obtained the upgraded reservation prior to the new website going online and now they are cancelling it I have a hunch that that 2 bedroom will end up on ExtraHolidays.com. What a bunch of greedy bastards at Wyndham Corporate. I wonder how much money they made today killing baby seals for their fur?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 17, 2017)

If you are really interested in pursuing this then by all means take screen shots of the extraholiday site every time you get an upgrade and then every day afterward to see if there is a relationship.  I don't think Wyndham knows what they have and don't have in their inventory right now so I doubt that is what is happening in most of these cases.  Sure it happens sometimes but that has always been the case.


----------



## sjdanb (Jun 17, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Can't get onto the new system .. .but the new system sent me an email telling me come Saturday, I have 2 night booked in a 1bdr unit here on the great east coast.



I have been able to get instant upgrades a couple of times, and I will be extremely disgusted if I get informed that they didn't really happen or they are being rescinded.
Another situation:  I tried to cancel a booking many days before the 15 day deadline and the system wouldn't cancel it.  I called many times but didn't have time to wait hours.  Finally, I called and, after 2 1/2 hours of waiting, was told they were working on the problem, but that I should keep trying to cancel online, up to the deadline.  The online cancellation never worked, so, after another long call wait, was told it would be cancelled.  It still shows as an active booking.
Also, I have two other reservations which were cancelled many weeks before the 15 day deadline, but they have popped into the active listings.  Same as above, after considerable waiting time, they checked and found the dates when they were cancelled.  I was told I had received back my points and it was a system error, but they remain in my active listings and could cause me some real headaches, as they involve overlapping dates and same names with other bookings which I plan to use.
So, I called again, this time with at least a short wait time, and explained my situation.  They couldn't offer any solutions.  I suggested that I would change names so the overlapping conflict couldn't happen.  Of course, since this problem was caused by the new system, I didn't want to have to use more guest confirmation.  After talking with supervisors, they agreed not to use my guest allowances.  However, when I checked into my points history, these changes were treated as new confirmations and my guest allowances were used. 
I have emailed numerous times and on my calls, I have told them about my situational problems and that the new system is not working, and I don't want to have messed up connections or points lost.  I don't know what else I can do but hope everything gets straightened out.


----------



## comicbookman (Jun 18, 2017)

we made a reservation we used last weekend.  it involved an instant upgrade from 1 bd to 2bd.  we had now problems using the 2 bd.  This was at Kingsgate in Williamsburg.


----------



## CCdad (Jun 18, 2017)

sjdanb said:


> I have been able to get instant upgrades a couple of times, and I will be extremely disgusted if I get informed that they didn't really happen or they are being rescinded.
> Another situation:  I tried to cancel a booking many days before the 15 day deadline and the system wouldn't cancel it.  I called many times but didn't have time to wait hours.  Finally, I called and, after 2 1/2 hours of waiting, was told they were working on the problem, but that I should keep trying to cancel online, up to the deadline.  The online cancellation never worked, so, after another long call wait, was told it would be cancelled.  It still shows as an active booking.
> Also, I have two other reservations which were cancelled many weeks before the 15 day deadline, but they have popped into the active listings.  Same as above, after considerable waiting time, they checked and found the dates when they were cancelled.  I was told I had received back my points and it was a system error, but they remain in my active listings and could cause me some real headaches, as they involve overlapping dates and same names with other bookings which I plan to use.
> So, I called again, this time with at least a short wait time, and explained my situation.  They couldn't offer any solutions.  I suggested that I would change names so the overlapping conflict couldn't happen.  Of course, since this problem was caused by the new system, I didn't want to have to use more guest confirmation.  After talking with supervisors, they agreed not to use my guest allowances.  However, when I checked into my points history, these changes were treated as new confirmations and my guest allowances were used.
> I have emailed numerous times and on my calls, I have told them about my situational problems and that the new system is not working, and I don't want to have messed up connections or points lost.  I don't know what else I can do but hope everything gets straightened out.



Even though a reservation shows up in the My Reservations screen, you can click on it to confirm when and if it was cancelled. If it doesn't show as cancelled online, then you need the VC or Owner Care to put this in your account notes.

I've also seen reservations appear that were cancelled prior to the upgrade.  As long as both show cancelled, I don't worry about issues with overlapping reservations.  But just in case, capture screen prints that prove when you cancelled each reservation.

Any time you want to cancel a reservation online but can't, you must either wait on hold for the VC to add this issue to the notes in your account or try to use the Feedback on the Club Wyndham site to indicate that you've tried to cancel a reservation but are unable to.  Or if really tired of all this, go to the Wyndham FB page and post your issue there.  Just make sure this is done before the 15 day cancellation window.

Be persistent and ask that all issues you're having be logged in your account notes.  Your GC issues on cancelled reservations should be an easy thing for Owner Care to fix, assuming your issue was logged in the notes to your account.

Any reservation activity done post-upgrade should be captured and available in the Points screen, sorted by use year.  But as a CYA, I'd recommend tracking your points in your own spreadsheet in case you find any errors vs what Wyndham shows.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 18, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> I thought that it was just a first week thing.  It seems to be getting worse.  If I were Wyndham, I might turn off the automatic upgrade feature completely.  Problem is it won't stop VIP's outside of 14 days from simply cancelling their current reservations and rebook the larger (perhaps phantom) units.


If I were Wyndham I would stop transacting on this mess until I could figure out what is going on.  Who can trust anything?  They have proven to be grossly incompetent. After a month I can't imagine going back to the old system - or them being capable to doing so (not with their skillset).  But seeing the ongoing situation with the new system - and truly no signs of improvement - just things getting worse - I have no faith the new system will be functioning properly for a very long time.

I've never seen such a mess - ever. I've seen much less buggy/disfunctional systems that were shelved and never rolled out.  To release this system and expect it to support the WYN owner base is inconceivable.

Come on WYN - The Emperor has no clothes!


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 18, 2017)

Shirley on Facebook likes the website, she must be a stooge.

"I guess I am different, but I don't think the new website sucks. You just have to spend a couple of hours and you should be able to figure it out. Just go there & play around, it's not that hard to figure it out - it's just different & some people just don't like change. I admit I am pretty computer literate. Do you remember when you first purchased Wyndham & the 1st time you went on the old website? It,s the same type of thing, you just have to get used to it all over again. I don't know everything yet, but I'll figure it out sooner or later."


----------



## lost patience (Jun 18, 2017)

I just called to work a 2 piece booking to take the place of one of the "erroneous" upgrade losses.  It is 2 piece as the first half is regular and the second half is "mobility".  The VC was not aware of the "erroneous" upgrades!  Revoked upgrades were not on this "list of system issues".   I asked them to apply my guest name to the 2 pieces without paying for guest passes (I've used my allotment).  They said no.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 18, 2017)

lost patience said:


> I just called to work a 2 piece booking to take the place of one of the "erroneous" upgrade losses.  It is 2 piece as the first half is regular and the second half is "mobility".  The VC was not aware of the "erroneous" upgrades!  Revoked upgrades were not on this "list of system issues".   I asked them to apply my guest name to the 2 pieces without paying for guest passes (I've used my allotment).  They said no.


I spent an hour and 40 minutes today - failing to have a VC (then OC) refund points they earlier this week they said they would due to not being able to cancel a reservation online at 15 days (me or the VC couldn't do it the other day).  Thus a case was sent to triage who cancelled the reservation but did not refund the points. 
VC/OC are getting beaten down - I get it. But Customer Service is slipping as well. Surely you would think they'd be bending over backwards to make things right - given the system is causing so many issues. Not the case. More and more thinking they are not interested in helping us - they certainly aren't trying to reduce call times. 
If they messed up your reservation - all GC's should have been on the house. WYN just keeps dipping to new lows.
I pride myself in getting along and working with people - truly feel it's a win-win to be kind - but pretty sure WYN is raising my blood pressure these days.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 18, 2017)

Roger830 said:


> Shirley on Facebook likes the website, she must be a stooge.
> 
> "I guess I am different, but I don't think the new website sucks. You just have to spend a couple of hours and you should be able to figure it out. Just go there & play around, it's not that hard to figure it out - it's just different & some people just don't like change. I admit I am pretty computer literate. Do you remember when you first purchased Wyndham & the 1st time you went on the old website? It,s the same type of thing, you just have to get used to it all over again. I don't know everything yet, but I'll figure it out sooner or later."


 
'Shirley' might be a fat hairy dude who works for Wyndham PR or IT. If not then an idiot.


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 18, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> VC/OC are getting beaten down - I get it. But Customer Service is slipping as well. Surely you would think they'd be bending over backwards to make things right - given the system is causing so many issues. Not the case. More and more thinking they are not interested in helping us - they certainly aren't trying to reduce call times.



It is hard to bend over backwards when you are being stretched like Gumby.

I think even the best VC/OC rep would be off their best, given the insane call volume, not being able to resolve issues, crappy system they have to work with, etc, etc.

As much as we think customer complaints will force them to act, I find it far more likely that internal dissension will be the cause. No one wants to work in an environment like they have right now. It has been going on for almost 30 days now, with no end in sight.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 18, 2017)

And that could be another goal of Corp Wyndham ... unreliable VC,s, high turnover and thus, MUST move that function to an offshore location.


----------



## lost patience (Jun 18, 2017)

I am experiencing a large number of the ongoing issues.  1.  Reservations that would not cancel and VC could not cancel, ticket submitted to triage - still unresolved.  2.  Revoked upgrades. see above.  I've called the special number, but only get ability to leave voicemail and they are not returning my calls.  Standard VC says they can not help  3.  1br and 2br showing available, but 1br would not upgrade.  VC submitted ticket to IT.  4.  Overlapping reservation messages when no overlap exists.  VC working on that one right now.  5.  1br booked with "auto upgrade" selected, but then a 2br is available in the system and I've been able to book the 2br with upgrade while the auto upgrade did not upgrade.   These are the big hitters - I could go on and on about the horrible search and slow response time of the website...


----------



## Bigrob (Jun 20, 2017)

So I just got the dreaded email on a reservation that was upgraded. Guest name already added. Waited a few days to make sure it "took" before I added the guest name. This is so ridiculous, can't trust the system at all.

I know full well the unit was available for upgrade.


----------



## ilya (Jun 20, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> So I just got the dreaded email on a reservation that was upgraded. Guest name already added. Waited a few days to make sure it "took" before I added the guest name. This is so ridiculous, can't trust the system at all.
> 
> I know full well the unit was available for upgrade.




It would be interesting to know what resorts  are having this revoking issue..


----------



## Bigrob (Jun 20, 2017)

I don't think it's limited to a few resorts...


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 20, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> I don't think it's limited to a few resorts...



When did you make the reservation and when did you get the upgrade?


----------



## Bigrob (Jun 20, 2017)

reservation was made before the rollout. After the rollout and the 6-day personal "lockout" period that persecuted a large sampling of owners, I went online and "opted in" for an upgrade. The upgrade came through within a week or so, so it has been sitting there for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 20, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> reservation was made before the rollout. After the rollout and the 6-day personal "lockout" period that persecuted a large sampling of owners, I went online and "opted in" for an upgrade. The upgrade came through within a week or so, so it has been sitting there for about 2 weeks.



Not what I would have expected to hear. Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water! 

Which resort was this? I forgot to ask.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2017)

We had upgrades taken back that were done instantly before the site went down for upgrade (downgrade?).  

Mostly at Grand Desert, these resorts are showing on our end as still upgraded, but one of our guests called to discover that he only has a 1 bedroom, not a 2 bedroom.  He is very concerned, as I would be.  

Four have happened like this.  

So do tell...Have any of your guests checked into a Wyndham resort recently, only to find they have a smaller unit than you promised?


----------



## Bigrob (Jun 20, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> Not what I would have expected to hear. Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water!
> 
> Which resort was this? I forgot to ask.



Like I said I think this is happening broadly, not isolated to a few specific resorts. If it's happening where and when I booked, it's a widespread problem.


----------



## lost patience (Jun 22, 2017)

As I mentioned, I have experienced many of the issues reported here.  Reservations that will not cancel.  Reservations that show the upgrade, but when I call the resort, they have a smaller unit.  Reservations that I received the revoked email on - and now my owner account shows the original unit size.  Etc.  Calling the resort is of limited benefit.  On one of the revoked upgrades, I had called the resort and they confirmed the upgrade - and now after the revoke, they have the smaller unit too.  And, as always, "OC talk" is unfathomable.  OC told me yesterday that the ONLY upgrade issues happened on May 22.  Ha!    My question for today - has anyone received an auto upgrade in the last week?  I have booked several reservations that I was able to instant upgrade, although I had the exact same dates sitting there with "upgrade requested" selected.


----------

